# Need Solution to Leaks on Metal Roof



## compost (Nov 15, 2008)

I purchased a Morgan Building which has a metal roof. The roof has ridges (for lack of a better term) which instead of running up and down from the peak to the side walls the ridges run the length of the building. I have installed a wood stove for heat since it is my workshop. I cut a hole for the chimney through the roof and have put a cap around the chimney outside. My problem is that when it rains or when the snow on the roof melts the water runs along these ridges which act like a small ditch. when the water reaches the chimney it leaks down into the building. I have tried different things including the gaskets that go around air tight stoves in attempts to stop the leaks but have not found a solution. Is anyone aware of some type of caulking or other type of sealant thatcould be used to provide a seal? It would have to withstand a lot of heat which exits the chimney so as not to cause a fire hazard.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Is the backside of the flange under the metal,or is screwed on top of the metal?you must flash the chimney correctly or you'll need a whole lot of caulk


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

Here is a web site for metal roof pipe flashings...

http://pipebootexpress.com/?gclid=CNeuw6jJ-pYCFQ89awodaksaZg

You will need to get flashing and put it over the pipe. Push it all the way to the deck and outline it. lift it up a little and run your caulking around the inside of your outline.(You want the caulking to smoosh out as you screw the decktite down) Push the flashing back down and screw it off with 1/4" stitch screws that you can buy to match your roof color.(you may have some left over from your installation) Screw the flashing in a pattern like you are putting lug nuts on so that you will not end up with the flashing bunched up on one end. The flashing should be able to conform to the ribs of the panel also.



Keith


----------



## compost (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for your help. :thumbsup: I really appreciate your input.
John the Pipe flashing is on top of the roof outside the building.

Keith...appreciate the information and I will try your solution.


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

I would contact Morgan http://www.morganusa.com/contact_us.html and just ask them about your problem.


----------



## roadhammer (Nov 20, 2008)

*leaking metal roof*

i have had that problem,
metal flashing on a tarshingle roof, the best solution was making a tar seal where the flashing meets the shingle ,,
a 5 gallon bucket of tar will last you a lifetime check the seal every fall if you have extreme sun exposure and retar,,i'm in canada and have had 100% success,,


----------



## compost (Nov 15, 2008)

Roadhammer thanks for your reply. I thought about using tar but have not used it because if the heat going up the chimney. Was afraid of a fire hazard and thought the tar would melt. Does anyone know how far from the chimney a person can use tar without the hazard mentioned above?


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

If you value the look of you metal roof then you will stay away from slopping tar all over it. There are other ways to fix leaks then using a five gallon bucket of black mammy.
I gave you a link for the proper flashing to use. You can also have a pan made to go around the pipe. I will elaborate on that later.


Keith


----------



## compost (Nov 15, 2008)

Keith....I have e-mailed the company you suggested and have explained my situation to them. I am awaiting an answer. I was wondering if the items shown on their website with rubber around them would "take the heat":blush:

I appreaciate your help


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

They do have high heat decktites. Most of the time they are the orange ones. 
As far as the pan idea... I just googled Morgan Buildings and the roofs don't look that easy to add a pan. I would get a decktite and that should solve your problems.


Keith


----------



## compost (Nov 15, 2008)

Keith I'll sit tight and wait for their reply. Hopefully that will be the solution after putting up with the problem for years now.
Thanks again.:thumbsup:


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Use a double walled insulated flue pipe and a Steel pipe flashing. 

My bigger condcern is that your roofing is laid the wrong way. Those little ditches should be parallel to water flow, not perpendicular. 

Does this roof leak anywhere other than the chimney?


----------



## compost (Nov 15, 2008)

Aaron thanks for your reply........I have never had any leaks other than the one described. I am pleased with the buildings from the company and own three of different sizes. All of the buildings that I have seen from them have roofs installed in that manner.


----------



## chad4290 (Nov 28, 2008)

imagine yourself a drop of water


----------

